# Social Media Feed On Screen



## robgarcia (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm about to do a show where they want to run a social media feed. Twitter, instagram etc. and want to display it projected on the big screen we are hanging house left and right. Is there some kind of software that will do this?

Thx.

Rob


----------



## Edrick (Aug 20, 2013)

PC or Mac?

Do you want it like a ticker at the bottom where it just scrolls or a full animated image?


----------



## robgarcia (Aug 20, 2013)

PC

It would be nice to have options for both. Not sure if they'll be pre-show video, where the ticker would come in handy. Or if this is the only pre-show element, which we would then want something full screen.




Edrick said:


> PC or Mac?
> 
> Do you want it like a ticker at the bottom where it just scrolls or a full animated image?


----------



## Max (Aug 20, 2013)

Visible Tweets &ndash; Twitter Visualisations. Now with added prettiness!

This works for twitter, in the browser


----------



## TheaterEd (Aug 20, 2013)

Max said:


> Visible Tweets – Twitter Visualisations. Now with added prettiness!
> 
> This works for twitter, in the browser



Very cool site. I'm keeping this in my back pocket for later.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Aug 21, 2013)

If you you're using a production switcher, several of them have recently been adding this feature directly into the switchers with firmware updates (for twitter at least). Broadcast Pix and NewTek Tricaster have both added this last I looked, likely others as well.


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 20, 2015)

Max said:


> Visible Tweets &ndash; Twitter Visualisations. Now with added prettiness!
> 
> This works for twitter, in the browser


So it has finally come up that I need to do this for an event, and this site is blocked at the school. Any other Recommended sites for this service?


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 20, 2015)

TheaterEd said:


> So it has finally come up that I need to do this for an event, and this site is blocked at the school. Any other Recommended sites for this service?



Contact the IT dept and get it unblocked for the duration of the event.


----------



## NickVon (Apr 20, 2015)

Two big features I'd love in Qlab are this: Being able to Display A Web Browser as a "video input" for out puts to multiple displays, and a Twitter feed ticker.


----------



## JLicklider (Apr 21, 2015)

A site I've used is www.TwitterFall.com. Great options for full screen display, menus, etc go away. Can have multiple search terms based on a username or word using a hashtag. Also has "exceptions" where you can filter the stream with words that you dont want to see. Free and fun to use!


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 21, 2015)

I have used Isadora to project web browsers for this exact purpose, though that software may be a little out of the price range or knowledge realm for a lot of people.


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 23, 2015)

I think I'm going to go with http://www.socialscreen.us/
Works pretty well in my tests, and is able to do instagram and twitter.


----------



## Joshualangman (Apr 23, 2015)

NickVon said:


> Two big features I'd love in Qlab are this: Being able to Display A Web Browser as a "video input" for out puts to multiple displays, and a Twitter feed ticker.


I'm sure this is possible using Syphon. I'll bet someone on the QLab discussion list has done it.


----------

